# Handbuch für Anno 2205



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*Handbuch für Anno 2205*

Gibt es irgendwo im Netz ein Handbuch? Ich finde keines und ohne ist es wie jedes Spiel ein 
"Affe an der Uhr" extrem dämliches Ausprobieren, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. 

Und ich schaue mir keine youtube Videos an, um 20 Minuten Grütze zu hören, um die eine 
gesuchte Information zu finden. Es muss doch wohl irgendwo eine Erklärung der Funktionen
geben????

Danke im Voraus für einen hilfreichen Link.


----------



## the_swiss (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Handbuch für Anno 2205*

Auf Englisch gibt es eines: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/375910/manuals/Manual.pdf?t=1446736121, auf Deutsch glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Handbuch für Anno 2205*

Im Spiel wird doch alles direkt erklärt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Handbuch für Anno 2205*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Im Spiel wird doch alles direkt erklärt.


Ich habe noch nicht alles gefunden, der Einstieg ist oft nervtötend ....



the_swiss schrieb:


> Auf Englisch gibt es eines: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/375910/manuals/Manual.pdf?t=1446736121, auf Deutsch glaube ich nicht.


Danke!


----------

